# Look at this amazing "Beast"



## Brandi* (Nov 15, 2008)

I found this photo in yahoo photos so I thought it would be ok to post here. I just can't believe how perfect he is




He looks like heaven


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow stunning



Can you imagine looking out at that every day??


----------



## stormo41 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think myself and every other girl has dreamed about that horse when they were about 5-10 years old


----------



## rockin r (Nov 15, 2008)

I will not only look



at that beast, but I will own and ride him in my dreams tonight!!!


----------



## ErikaS. (Nov 15, 2008)

Is that a Gypsy Vanner horse? (I think that's what they're called.)


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 15, 2008)

* definetly looks like a Vanner!! Stunning boy, cant imagine how hard it is not only to make him look like that but keep him mantained!! *


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep he's a vanner


----------



## Rocky1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have Spotted Drafts and they are similar to the Vanner/Drum horse. only mine don't have the feathers, but they definatly have the full mane and tail!

I have 1 mare and her filly. They are black and white and the filly is going to be HUGE! Like 17HH+. She's already over 14H and she will be turning 6 mths old in a few days.


----------



## New2Minis (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG.....I would LOVE to breed him with my 18.2 hand Belgian Mare


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 15, 2008)

What a Beautiful horse!!


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 15, 2008)

*Wow



That is probably the hairiest gypsy ive ever seen, its always been my dream to own one (and one day I will



when their not 35,000



)*


----------



## Rocky1 (Nov 16, 2008)

That's why I like my Spotted Drafts. They look just like them at a fraction of the price and you don't have to deal with the messy feathers, especially in the mud and snow. Can you imagine the work that it would take to get snow balls or dried up mud from them!!


----------



## twister (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow I am in love



That is one gorgeous horse.

Yvonne


----------



## shelly (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW, he is gorgeous!!!!

I have a friend in Buxton who owns a stallion just like him!!!! She took him and her Friesian Stallion to the Ocean/Beach for a photo shoot a few weekends ago and let them LOOSE ON THE BEACH!!!!! (One at a time of course) The photographer got some wonderful shots of both of them...ho halters or leads or anything!!!!!! They spent about 4 hours watching them run around and have a ball in the surf...neither one had ever been on a beach before so they were pretty wild! They didn't have any trouble catching either one when they were ready to go either!!!! Just amazing animals...



:wub


----------



## picasso (Nov 16, 2008)

Would love to see those pictures. I bet they are breath taking. Also, love the first picture. I have always just loved the Gypsy Vanner horse.


----------



## shelly (Nov 16, 2008)

picasso said:


> Would love to see those pictures. I bet they are breath taking. Also, love the first picture. I have always just loved the Gypsy Vanner horse.


I will see if I can get her to send me some to post!!!!


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG, he doesnt look real, I keep thinking there is a plastic barbie doll somewhere in the background. He is beautiful. and that hair ... OH! he must have his own hairdresser


----------



## Marnie (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW! That doesn't even even cover it! He is drop dead gorgeous, I can't imagine grooming him and keeping him groomed, it has to be a full time job! I'd love to see those beach pictures too!


----------



## tnovak (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG!!!! I'm short of breath looking at THAT!!!!!!! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## justjinx (Nov 17, 2008)

I have wanted one for the last maybe 10 years? I have watched the prices go up and up and keep looking! LOL i am sure i will never own one but i can dream! jennifer


----------



## maplegum (Nov 18, 2008)

I think I am 'in love'.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 18, 2008)

I love the gypsy vanners/irish cobs




would love to have one in my pasture



Did you know they also come in appaloosa?? 






I love how photogenic this breed is





Here's a few of my favs





Taskin, buckskin

My favorite mare ever, Panda Rose


----------



## minih (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG that looks like a real live huge "my little pony" doll!! How very cute.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 21, 2008)

There is a farm by my house who breeds gypsy vanners and gypsy drum horses, and when I was in 4H they would always bring their horses to our horse camp and such and do demos, it was really cool, and I absolutely love the breed. They are unreasonably priced here, but I beleive in ireland (I could be wrong on the country) they are pretty cheap. If ou want to drool more, check out Old Mill Farm It's the barn near me, and they have a lot of beautiful horses. Theirs ride, drive, and show halter. I used to see them with one of their vanners at team penning when I used to go.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 21, 2008)

The Freelands whom we bought Fiesta from when she was dispersing her minis raises the GV and has cameras on them 24/7 and you can watch them all the time and watch them when they foal. Beth is awesome and really loves her GV Here is their site she has the most beautiful Vanners http://www.freelandsgypsyhorses.com/


----------



## shadelady (Nov 23, 2008)

We have friends here in the UK who breed both the coloured and the spotted Gypsy type cobs. Here is a link www.hermitsponiesandcobs.co.uk They have some lovely coloured cobs, and I love visiting their farm as you drive down a narrow lane between their fields and sometimes there are 20 or 25 black and white cobs lined up along the fences !


----------



## willowoodstables (Nov 25, 2008)

I had one...a dear lady drove me bonkers to own him, so he went to a WONDERFUL home. I imported him from Ireland (way cheaper than you think!!) and over he came. First to NY City then up to snowy cold Canada. He was a sainted soul, rode him in shows and parades. He caused a HUGE stir everywhere 'cause of his color and feathers. And yes a NIGHTMARE to keep the feathers and hair clean, but wow, what great horses. I still browse and slobber and think maybe I'll get another one. Google harlequin farms and log onto their forum...they post lots of AWESOME Gypsy Horses from all over the world.

Kim

PS here is Diarmuid (Celtic for Dermot) in his freshly bathed glory.






This is the day he got off the transport from NYC..Me thinks it was a terrible shock to his system..and you can see how DIRTY they can get LOL


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW thanks for posting those pics Willow Wood!!!!! He is GORGEOUS too


----------

